
Video Upload Latency Improvements at Instagram - YoavShapira
https://instagram-engineering.com/video-upload-latency-improvements-at-instagram-bcf4b4c5520a
======
jjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
How do Medium get away with articles looking like this? This is what the page
looks like for me after loading:
[https://i.ibb.co/9rQMXLF/Screenshot-20190614-183927.png](https://i.ibb.co/9rQMXLF/Screenshot-20190614-183927.png)

~~~
noir_lord
Since your in android, install Firefox and then ublock origin then go into
ublock settings and check the 'annoyances list' and you'll have a much nicer
experience.

Firefox for Android has got ridiculously better over the last 18mths and is a
usable replacement for Chrome for my needs.

------
voltagex_
Under "Segmented Video Upload Processing" they explain how cutting up the
video before upload makes it easier to process. Does anyone know how they're
maintaining audio sync? Every single time I've tried to cut up (mp4/m2ts)
video to re-encode it in parallel, I've had it go completely out of sync.

------
treeheckler
It seems a bit overkill to spin up a new worker per segment, especially if
encountering I/O bottlenecks. Why not make sure to distribute multiple
segments to multiple threads on the same (large-enough) worker so it can
stitch them all together from the same machine?

------
jakecopp
Why not show the video as "uploaded" to the user posting the video (and
playback from a local copy), and then publish in the background to other
users? Latency of 0 :)

~~~
a254613e
Because that doesn't reduce latency, but instead just makes it look like that
which is worse.

If the user then copies the URL of their post and sends it to another user the
other user will not be able to view it.

It would also not be noticeable for the user if an error occurs while
processing the video.

~~~
jakecopp
That's a good point, thanks very much.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
In the meantime, I'm still waiting for the option to disable video autoplay.
But they wont, because they want to push the narrative that so many users view
video-based ads. You know what, we don't view them, we scroll past them. If
you really wanted to be honest with advertisers, you would disable autoplay,
and then we could really see how many users really click the play button.

~~~
mitheren
I don't disagree with this, but honestly I just wish they'd give me a way to
restart a video that had autoplayed. I have to tap to start audio, so if I get
to a video a couple of seconds after it has started playing and want to listen
to it, I have to wait until it loops around to get to the start.

~~~
rumori
You can just scroll up and down and it should restart once it get's into focus
again.

------
mychael
Medium has a paywall on this page. Here's a cache.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20190614024004/https://instagram...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190614024004/https://instagram-
engineering.com/video-upload-latency-improvements-at-instagram-
bcf4b4c5520a?gi=4db83dc4ce6b)

~~~
drcross
It's pretty sad that they're announcing blog news on medium at all instead of
their parent companies multi billion dollar network

~~~
DoctorOW
To be fair, their parent company's network is if anything more hostile to
users who aren't logged in.

